# Pate Pond



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

Ok everyone this is my first ever report. I went to Pate Pond today at noon and fished till 3. My catch was "nothing." I fished out of my canoe but it was so windy I barely was able to cast without getting blown around. 

I left the dock and headed left and fished the shoreline about a quarter of the way around. 

The water quality appeared clean but I could not find any weeds except the grass all around the shoreline. This is very different from what I am used to back home in Chicago. 

I think I will try it again but it will have to be on a day with little to no wind.

I used some crankbaits, flukes rigged weedless, and some topwater baits. I never got around to using a jig and craw combo.

If I return should I keep fishing that grass for largemouth or is there some weedbeds in the lake that would hold bass.

I met the lady that lived in the house and she was very nice. I did not know there was a launch fee and I only had some twentys and 2 one dollar bills so she let me launch for 2 dollars instead of the usual 3 dollar fee.

I plan on fishing the Chocktawatchee River in a day or so and will post my results . ~JOE~


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I crappie fished Pate's a lot before I moved to Gainesville. I'd troll the edges of the weedline with a pink and chartreuse curly tail grub and did pretty well. Locals always claimed the bass fishing there to be challenging. I wouldn't know.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

When crappie fishing I see bass fishermen from time to time at Pate, but don't know how they do. Have heard of big bass coming from there in years past. There is no structure except a little bit here and there out from the grass line. Out in the lake the Bottom is barren as the Sahara Desert. The bass folks fish the grass line and pockets behind the grass. In 2 or 3 weeks the Choctawhatchee River should be in better shape if we don't get a lot more rain. This is a fine bass fishery when conditions are better.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Joetrain.....check Deer Point Lake for an alternative to the river since the river is still messed up.

http://myfwc.com/fishing/freshwater/sites-forecast/nw/deer-point/


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

Oh yeah thanks FW ,I will give that a try soon. ~JOE~


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

I've fished Pate Lake for bass and I've caught them in pockets of grass close to the bank using a pumpkin seed senko. They are challenging to catch but there are some nice size bass in there. Warmouth will also knock fire out of your bait too.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jstblsd said:


> I've fished Pate Lake for bass and I've caught them in pockets of grass close to the bank using a pumpkin seed senko. They are challenging to catch but there are some nice size bass in there. Warmouth will also knock fire out of your bait too.


Yep, plenty of warmouth in Pate. When longlining for crappie sometimes you catch more warmouth than crappie.


----------

